# Ride Between the Rivers 50 mile ride



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

looks like alot of fun  congrats on another nice ride and beautiful pics to capture it


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Dawn & a BIG congrats on your placings! 

That picture of you two in the river is superb! Definately looks like a cover shot for a magazine...

Lovely scenery too.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm the farthest thing from an endurance rider, but I want to congratulate you and thank you for sharing your pictures of my beautiful state! West Virginia is amazing! Love the river photos.

You and Dream and Dean and his horse are phenomenal! True atheletes. Congrats on your engagement, too! 

I always follow the endurance and logging miles threads. I think maybe 40 years ago I could have done that in another life.  Very inspiring what a horse and human team can accomplish.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Eagle Child said:


> West Virginia is amazing!


Part of the Best Conditioned prize was a weekend riding vacation at Shalimar Farm. It's a part of the state I have never been in, so am def looking forward to see more WV trails!!


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, just checked out their website! 

Shalimar Farm - equestrian retreat - horse riding vacation private trails | west virginia wv |

That's beautiful country. I haven't been there in years myself. It's really close to the scenic railroad. Looks like you'll have the time of your lives! It looks like a place you'd never want to leave!

I live way out on the western border of the state, but all my family lives in the interior of the state in the mountains. I was just out yesterday to visit my father at his assisted living in Elkins, another gorgeous area.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

...and now I'm remembering where Ellamore is and realizing I drove right by your turn off on my way to Elkins. I shoulda waved! LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Eagle Child said:


> Wow, just checked out their website!
> 
> Shalimar Farm - equestrian retreat - horse riding vacation private trails | west virginia wv |
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this link! I now know where to go for my next vacation! Beautiful facilities and reasonable rates. 

Now I just need to figure out who to invite...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Thank you for posting this link! I now know where to go for my next vacation! Beautiful facilities and reasonable rates.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out who to invite...


ME, ME!!!!

I wish I could get away to something like that. My horses prefer for me to work.........


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Celeste said:


> ME, ME!!!!
> 
> I wish I could get away to something like that. My horses prefer for me to work.........


OK, you are invited!! I don't know when I can get away, but it is a goal...

How about Denise? Can you load up the Biscuit (and maybe a cake) and come ride with us?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It has to be Dream cake.


----------

